# Ridgid BS1400 14" bandsaw clearanced at HD for $184, worth it?



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was looking around at HD tonight and noticed that the Ridgid BS1400 was clearanced down to $184 from (I think) $369. I read some reviews and it seems like they have some problems with vibration and wheels being out of round. With a 10% off coupon it's roughly $176 out the door, which is a pretty sweet deal for a new bandsaw w/ lifetime warranty, but I passed on it because of some of the bad reviews I read, but thought I'd solicit some opinions. I'm thinking I should hold out for a used Grizzly or Jet on craigslist, but wanted to make sure I wasn't passing up a good deal. Thought?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

$176.00 is chump change for that saw !
if it has some problems ,
they can be addressed for less than the regular price .


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

you're passing up on a good deal

EDIT: Allow me to elaborate. All the 14" bandsaws are virtually identical. They all can have the same kinds of problems, but all are easily fixable if you spend the time learning how to adjust and tune them. All can take a riser block to increase resaw capacity to 12".

Only thing I would say is if you plan on doing a LOT of resawing, try to get at least a 1HP saw (if not 1.5). Otherwise, this clearance price is a steal.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Definetly snap that up! There were a few reviews on here that talked about its shortfalls, as well as how to overcome them.


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

I purchased the last one of those at my local HD last month. I too was worried about the reviews of bad vibes and out of round wheels. But as someone else pointed out, if you look at those reviews, they are a couple of years old. Plus, I figured I would just return it if I found any serious problems.

I am totally happy with it. The only problem I found "out of the box" was the kinked up drive belt…but that has "relaxed" since I put it together. "They" say that a linked drive belt makes it even smoother. Down the road, I may go to that. But at present, it's not a problem.

The stand COULD be a little stiffer. The top that the saw sits on does flex a little. But that isn't a problem, at least for me. I get a little vibration when I first power it up, but it immediately smoothes out once it is up to speed.

If I had it to do over, I would buy it again!! Especially at that price!!! (I was saving for the $400 Delta.)

(Disclaimer…my other band saw is a 10 inch bench top Hitachi. Smooth as glass, but limited in what it could do, blade size wise. But I'm still happy I "upgraded". I'm just saying this to say that I DON'T have a lot of experience with band saws. They could both be crap and I just don't have anything else to compare them with. I just want to stress that I'm not a band saw expert! Your mileage may vary!!! LOL)


----------



## flyfisherbob2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I too have this saw, had read all the reviews before buying it. I have not had a single problem with it. Could it use a bit more Horse Power, well yes. But for the money I paid retail (about $325.00) it was a good deal, works as well as a buddies Delta. The deal you have found is GREAT! I worry about HD, they seem to be reducing the amount of power tools & accessories that they sell here locally.


----------



## JimmyJig (Jan 30, 2010)

go for this !! I have a used BS14000, paid 170 on ebay for mine, put new blade, new bushings, new tires and it cuts great.


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

Flyfisherbob2000…interesting. Now that you mention it, my local HD seems to be reducing the amount of RIDGID tools they are selling. I stopped in this afternoon, looking for a Dremel router bit. The Ridgid BS1400 has been replaced by a Ryobi 10" bandsaw. The Ridgid planer has been replaced by a Ryobi and Dewalt planer. The Ridgid jointer is gone. There was no Ridgid table saw for sale, granite top or steel top. The only Ridgid tool left in that aise was a spindle sander. (I didn't go down the mitre saw row…I don't know what is left there.)

Is HD dropping Ridgid?


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope HD isn't dropping Rigid. I've been holding out on the Sander for a while now… hopefully I can get one before they stop carrying it.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I also have the BS14000 and love it. A added a link belt and that did wonders for the vibration. Some day I'll get around to adding some plywood on top of the stand to help stabilize it more. I hope HD isn't dropping Ridgid, I also have their table saw, 13" planer, and oscillating drum/belt sander and they are all solid performers and good quality, at a good price. Vrtigo1, I would jump on that price if I had the opportunity!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

HD may be reducing what they carry with all the small contractors going out of business.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got mine back on November last year for the full retail price $369….. if it were on sale for that price on my local HD I will get another one in a hearth beat…!!! maybe its just me but mine came up perfectly out of the box, I haven't fix anything or do anything to it besides building a mobile base for it. I'm a Ridgid tool fan, and the LSA its a huge plus….last Friday I got my LAS numbers for my Planer, BS and TS (R4330,BS14000 & R4511). Now I know I'm protected.  Go for it!!


----------



## crazy4wood (Dec 28, 2009)

i love ridgid.. hd better not get rid of the many tools a woman needs in life


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. My local HD had 3 of them in stock, so I'll probably head down there tomorrow and pick one up. As someone said, I guess worst case I can return it if I find any problems I can't fix and/or deal with.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think its a very good deal.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Where do you live buddy? I just checked our local HD and they want $417.00 for their 14" bandsaw. What gives, I live in near Lansing, MI?


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

jockmike2, I live in Central Florida. When I spoke to the guy at HD to check the stock on them, he said they've recently had a lot of stuff going on clearance, but not all stores clearance stuff at the same time, so you may just want to keep an eye out.

Everytime I go there I spend a few minutes walking through the tool section to see if there are any good deals.


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

Vrtigo1, I have one of these saws, you can see it in my workshop pics, I balanced the wheels, put a 6 in. riser block on it, Jet bearing guides, new tires, and new blades. It is a pleasure to work with and I don't think you will be dissapointed with it, haveing said that, you should know this is the only bandsaw I have ever operated so I have nothing to compare it to, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I went to my HD and the guy in tool corral was very aware of other stores discounting the Rigid BS. He explained that it goes by business district in the HD world. His impression is that a next generation model of the Rigid 14" is either coming soon or maybe HD is going to get out of the 14" band saw business. He went on to say that Rigid is the biggest supplier to HD and couldn't have anything to do with dropping Rigid. Topomaxsurvivor may have it right in that they are reducing inventory of items that are more discretionary for a hobbyist and not needed by full time shops right now.

I am going to check a Toledo Ohio store Friday or Saturday.

Steve.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Let me know what you find out 'Steve, thanks,.


----------



## 10Feettall (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone have more information on whether HD is clearancing these out everywhere? My local store still has it at full price.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I took these pics when I went to the store to pick it up. You might be able to take these to your HD to get them to price match.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow… I was looking at this very saw just after the holidays… and then a few times again after that… and the price hasn't come down for the $469.00 that all HD stores here in Canada are selling it for.

-Bobby


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

I just came back from Montana and it wasn't on sale there either. But I did come home with the rigid jointer!!! But it was regular price as well.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I was strolling through the local Home Depot last night and noticed a Ridgid BS1400 with no price tage on it. It was in an area where they normally park stuff that is on clearance and it was sitting right next to a granite-top table saw that had the $299 clearance price on it.

I found the hardware department guy and asked what they would take for it. He made a call (presumably to the store manager) and said that even though it was the display model (I could see that!), they couldn't take less than $369.00 for it!

Home Depot is a hard outfit to figure out. That thing has been sitting there for months, they don't have any in the back-stock (I checked!), but they would rather let inventory gather dust than move it.


----------



## ianlee74 (Apr 30, 2010)

It's $417 on their website…

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100041658&navFlow=3&keyword=Ridgid+BS1400&langId=-1&searchRedirect=Ridgid+BS1400&storeId=10051&endecaDataBean=com.homedepot.sa.el.wc.integration.endeca.EndecaDataBean%405ceb4ec0&ddkey=THDStoreFinder

I'll definitely be checking our store on the way home tonight!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I know this is old news, but im curious.
Are only the Home depot in the Midwestern and Southern US states having the sale?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Haven't seen it here in WA.


----------



## ianlee74 (Apr 30, 2010)

I stopped by our store in Franklin, TN last night and was surprised that they don't carry anything larger than a 9" Ryobi. I normally shop at the other big box so I'm not sure how long this has been the case. But, perhaps this is the direction they've decided to go.


----------

